

What do the top 1% of software engineers do that the other 99% do not? - eik3_de
http://www.quora.com/What-do-the-top-1-of-software-engineers-do-that-the-other-99-do-not/

======
greenyoda
This is the third time this article has been posted:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/https%3A%2F%...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/forever/prefix/0/https%3A%2F%2Fwww.quora.com%2FWhat-
do-the-top-1-of-software-engineers-do-that-the-other-99-do-not%2F)

